# Niche Zero vs. Ceado E5SD



## SebO (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi Forum,

I hope to get a good advice from some experienced users and palates here.

I am just getting my starting equipment together - machine wise I went for a Lelit PL91T which I could get hold of for a really good price.

Grinder Wise I want to go for single dosing. On my shortlist there are Niche Zero and Ceado E5SD. For the Ceado I have a good pre order offer well under 1000 Euros. I wonder which one is better bang for buck.

Profile wise we want to start exploring the world of espressos, so different roasts with no real bias to light or dark roasts. Also we do like Lattes / Cappuchinos. Cold Brew is also welcome. Today I grind manually with a cheap grinder for cold brew.

I am well aware of the theoretical difference between Flat and Conical Burrs. But I can't judge the 64mm flats of the Ceado against the Well known 63mm conicals of the Niche (Mazzer Kony Burrs Actually).

so ... do you have an advice for me as a espresso newbie?

thx in advance


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Is the Ceado a commercial grinder with some sort of air blow mechanism at the top to make it SD?

I've never used the Ceado, but I've use a 64 flat burrs grinder before.

As I know the Niche has been engineered to the ground up to be SD, being kitchen friendly, no static, be able to order one and get delivered in no time at all, and for almost 1/2 of the price of the Ceado, I know where my money would go.

I've own a Niche since they were first available. Great grinder.

I do know Ceado makes great hopper fed grinders like the E37s and are very well rated in this forum.


----------



## SebO (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is the Ceado a commercial grinder with some sort of air blow mechanism at the top to make it SD?
> 
> I've never used the Ceado, but I've use a 64 flat burrs grinder before.
> 
> As I know the Niche has been engineered to the ground up to be SD, being kitchen friendly, no static, be able to order one and get delivered in no time at all, and for almost 1/2 of the price of the Ceado, I know where my money would go.


 The E5sd actually looks like a e5p with a bellow instead of a hopper which allows to clean the grind chamber from grinds via air. Also it seems to have a lower grind speed. Essentialy the same principle they used designing the e37sd as Derivate of the e37s.

Price wise it's about 300 Euro difference, which I would pay - if I would be sure the Ceado is the more future friendly / no need to be upgraded soon grinder.

Its really down to the burrs and resulting quality - is the 64flat superior to the 63 Mazzer Kony... that's the question ....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The question is... will you ever taste the difference anyway, unless you can have them side by side.

Personally, I'd go with the Niche based on what you say in the post above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't see anything really special about he Ceado. Looks like an ordinary grinder with bellows on it to be honest, I don't see anything that would prevent problems associated with single dosing. You could probably get comparable quality from a Super Jolly with a lens hood to puff air through the burrs. I'm not sure a conical is the best choice for other brew methods, such as cold brew, but the Niche is at least capable and easily adjustable. It looks like you're trying to decide between large conic and large flat really. As someone who just said "sod it" and got both I sympathise.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

You wont go wrong with either to be honest. As folk have already said you need to decide whether you want conical or flats.

I have an E37s and love it. The Ceado is more geared for espresso whereas the Niche can do anything.


----------



## SebO (Dec 16, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> It looks like you're trying to decide between large conic and large flat really. As someone who just said "sod it" and got both I sympathise.


 Unfortunately, I think your right, but going for both is really no option for me.

What's your conclusion after owning both?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I took my Ceado out of its massive metal case with doser some time ago. I will mount it in a new custom case and should be able to solve single dosing issues quite easily and when I do I have no idea which I'll use more. Probably flat for light and conical for dark. If I had to choose one it would be the niche, because I'm happy with the shots and the small compromise for other brew methods. If I did a lot more filter brews or similar I might well go for the flat. I wouldn't go for the expensive 60odd mm flat though, you can get better value used/ex-xcommercial 70-83mm burrs.


----------

